# AFI or USC?



## aeras

Hi all, this is my first time posting here but I've been sleuthing for months now. I'm an extremely indecisive person so this decision is really stressing me out. 

I applied as an international student for several MFA programs in the US and I've been accepted for AFI and waitlisted at USC. These two were my top choices but I applied for two different programs. For USC I'm waitlisted for the Film & TV production MFA and for AFI I've been accepted for editing. Initially, I was most attracted to USC because I wanted a well-rounded education and it definitely provides this. AFI is more focused and specializes in one particular area. I was wondering if anyone has any advice or input about how these two schools compare and which would be more worth it for internationals (in terms of working and connections). 

There are so many pros and cons so if anyone has any thoughts or opinions (or if you happen to be a student at one of these schools) I’d so love to hear from you!


----------



## Madiprice127

Oh my god I am on the EXACT SAME BOAT. AFI editing and USC television and film production waitlisted but accepted for spring and I also cannot make up my mind at all. I’ve done so much research and have read so many different things and the programs are just so different I don’t what to do. Please please anyone have opinions


----------



## Chris W

How do the costs compare or have you been offered a scholarship? That's something to consider as well.

Also how do the programs differ in help out connections getting a job after school?


----------



## Xuejie Shao

Well, we have some wechat groups for Chinese offer holders. I think maybe you could get more information from these.


----------



## aeras

Madiprice127 said:


> Oh my god I am on the EXACT SAME BOAT. AFI editing and USC television and film production waitlisted but accepted for spring and I also cannot make up my mind at all. I’ve done so much research and have read so many different things and the programs are just so different I don’t what to do. Please please anyone have opinion



Just wondering, did you decide what you're gonna go with??


----------



## Madiprice127

No not yet cause I’m waitlisted for AFI and I haven’t heard anything from them yet but as of right now I’m accepted into USC for spring (also waitlisted for fall) So hopefully I get off one of the waitlists if not I’m going to USC in the spring!


----------

